
Qualcomm's new fingerprint sensor works underwater - jeshwanth
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/28/qualcomm-new-fingerprint-sensors-underwater-Snapdragon-chip/
======
jeshwanth
As it's based on ultrasonic, what are the cases where the sensor fails ?

